
When student journos start banning newspapers we know we've hit peak censorship - DanBC
http://www.independent.co.uk/voices/city-university-tabloid-ban-sun-mail-express-peak-censorship-a7425156.html
======
DanBC
Difficult to get actual title (which is 119 characters) into the 80 char
limit.

Title is "When students at the country's top university for journalism start
banning newspapers we know we've hit peak censorship".

The article is about why those students are wrong to ban these newspapers from
their campus.

